# Yellow Headed Black Birds - have you seen them?



## Bachflock (Jul 3, 2007)

Some years ago I was fishing Manistee Lake, north west side in the reed flats. I heard a call that I wasn't familiar with - very loud and raspy. I caught a good look of the bird and it was a yellow headed black bird. When I checked Peterson's Guide it was primarly native to southern climes. Anyone else ever spot one in Michigan? Here is a picture - a stock pic, I didn't have a camera.


----------



## Linda G. (Mar 28, 2002)

another sign of global warning. I've never seen anything like that before.


----------



## M1Garand (Apr 12, 2006)

Not neccesarily. They are actually common west of the Great Lakes in WI and west. May be an accidental (lost) or maybe they're expanding...who knows. I remember not too long ago when cardinals weren't anywhere near as common as they are now and then one day, I saw one deer hunting. Now they seem to be everywhere. Beautiful bird.


----------



## Linda G. (Mar 28, 2002)

The popularity of bird feeders has everything to do with the increase in cardinal sightings, as well as global warming. They've always been common, they are just seen more often, particularly in the suburbs and cities, because of the prevalence of bird feeders. They are also expanding north. Just like the possums and half a dozen other critters.


----------



## M1Garand (Apr 12, 2006)

You may be correct, I couldn't say how much of an influence feeders have on the cardinals. Human activity has an immense impact on wildlife (and plant) species. Wildlife will naturally expand if they are able to live in that habitat and the way man alters it no doubt helps many species while negatively affecting others. The thing about the yellow head is it just came west so hard to say how much some of these factors may have influenced it or maybe just an accidental. I can't remember the bird but I remember recently an accidental that's normally found out west was spotted in MI.


----------



## Gander Club (Dec 31, 2004)

There are yellow headed black birds on the Canadian side of Lake St. Clair every spring. They mingle in with th red wings on the way north and forget to go west. Definitely not alot, but I hear of a few every spring.


----------



## Shotgun (Jun 10, 2000)

We lived in Escanaba for 8 years in the 1960's. Saw them in that area every year that we were there. I would assume that they're still there.


----------



## Ranger Ray (Mar 2, 2003)

Never seen one, pretty neat.


----------



## Spartaned (Jan 24, 2006)

The Saginaw Bay marshes have had nesting yellow-headed blackbirds in the past. They can be seen in the spring and summer around Nyanquing Point and Linwood, but they're not common.


----------



## Lucky Dog (Jul 4, 2004)

For years my parents had a pair in the marsh by their house, last sighting of them was about 2 years ago. They raised young every year as far as I could tell.

This year I saw one in a road side ditch just north of Gladwin on M-18.


----------



## Knight (Dec 7, 2005)

I have seen them twice near Holland near a field break by my house. Fairly uncommon.


----------



## Brown duck (Dec 16, 2005)

Bachflock said:


> When I checked Peterson's Guide it was primarly native to southern climes.


Were you looking at the winter range? They're somewhat common, breeding throughout the prairies of the Dakotas and up through Canada. First one I saw was last summer in South Dakota - haven't ever seen them in MI.


----------



## Bachflock (Jul 3, 2007)

Brown duck said:


> Were you looking at the winter range? Their somewhat common, breeding throughout the prairies of the Dakotas and up through Canada. First one I saw was last summer in South Dakota - haven't ever seen them in MI.


That is a big possiblity. I've not seen one since, however.


----------



## Ladygill (Dec 28, 2002)

I have never seen one of these beautiful birds before. I will however keep my eye open for this species as it seems to be seen in Michigan at times. I did an Internet search and came up with this site from Cornell University. Very interesting bird. Thank you for sharing.

http://www.birds.cornell.edu/AllAboutBirds/BirdGuide/Yellow-headed_Blackbird.html#map


----------



## Mudfoot (Nov 28, 2006)

There are nesting pairs near the Karn-Weadock plant just north of Essexville in Bay Co. Also, like it was already mentioned near Linwood along the shore. Not a common bird to see but in these locales they can be observed regularly throughout the summer months.


----------

